

Coinpunk becomes first Bitcoin mobile wallet app to be unbannable by Apple - kyledrake
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L77XfFnoxdI

======
mrb
That's a pure web-based QR code scanning Bitcoin wallet. Very impressive.

------
3ot
awesome!

